# What are you prepping for



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow how many times have we been ask that question on this forum? Most often most answer Natural disaster, Civil unrest, Pandemic. Good morning all we have it trifecta . Hurricanes hit gulf, liberals trying to take over the government with riots. DA having people trying to defend them self arrested. Felons committing crimes allowed to walk away free. COV19.
Shortages of many things starting to show up. Price increase along with that. Productive workers being paid to sit home and not work. The I will never have a gun people are lined up trying to get one, while trying to them away from others. Robbing, looting burning down a city is encouraged by State governors. Presidential election coming up and Democrat party refuse to debate. Free press is a punch line in a joke now. Colleges don't even hide their bias in teaching now. Public schools demanding parents sign papers to not monitor what their children are taught. Government helping google install tracking software on your phone.
Add to the list yall . This is getting interesting. I hope you listen when we advised stocking up on ammo and firearms. it is a bit late now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I started out years ago because of the Bible and Peak Oil

But now I realize that having water, food, shelter, security, medical.. I am ready for alien invasion, blizzard, government take over, anti christ, hawgrider bbq, or slippy spiked pike rum runners


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Given where we live, and our very close call with Laura, we always prep for a hurricane. 

After that I have no idea expect to prepare for the worst and pray for the best.

Given events of 2020 and the election soon I think civil unrest is going to be huge and with it, disruption of supplies/food/etc. 

I’m probably wrong, and hope I am, but I think we are seeing the seeds of a civil war. Granted the country is huge and the rioting is somewhat isolated to a few dem cities but it can spread like a california wild fire if not contained. 

So I prep for that and will up the prepping through the next few months.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember grandpa and dad showing how and what to do to survive a winter in WI. Hunting, fishing, shooting, keeping the firewood pile stacked up, freezer full of venison etc. Grandma and mom with the canning, gardening and cooking. It's just what our family has always done, nothing new here. Wasn't prepping it was just what you did to survive. They must of thought I wasn't listening but can never thank them enough for setting me down the right path. 

Interesting how many people are NOW looking and asking for firearms. Have to just shake my head and laugh. It's to late now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still buying gun stuff and ammo components at semi normal prices

That 44 mag brass. 500 cases for $90 shipped was pricey though.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chipper said:


> It's just what our family has always done, nothing new here. Wasn't prepping it was just what you did to survive.


Same here Chipper. I just wish I had paid more attention, still have so many questions...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Once upon a time they called us crazy...Now they envy our genius."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> "Once upon a time they called us crazy...Now they envy our genius."


And look upon us with wanton desire.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I prep for a 2 year blizzard..... one would be nice right about now... that prep covers me for most of the rest.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

I first learned about “being prepared” in Boy Scouts. We had a leader do a program where he started out with “what would you do if...”. Really got me thinking and it’s never stopped. Where I live, a snowstorm or ice storm is the most likely natural disaster to occur. But, being NY, it’s more likely to be political disaster that we are going to have to survive. Everything about preparing is a process. It doesn’t happen overnight. Plan, prepare and adapt. It’s a way of life more than an afterthought.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We started in 1996, when we started our rural life.
Y2K merely reinforced that.

Out here where the farm land touches the small towns, what some city folk would consider "prepping" is just normal daily life. 
It is simply termed "putting back". As in, my wife is putting back this year's strawberries.

Guns, knives, and farm tools are my interests, the wife likes to grow food and raise chickens.
I have always been armed since leaving the Army in 1970. Never been without. After my divorce from wife #1, all the guns were sold except for my Colt Government Model 45 Auto.
I have since rebuilt my collection.

All my power tools were bought as I saved up money, to take the place of my hand tools. There is not a job here I can not do by hand. From felling a tree to tilling the soil to plant. Power tools are luxuries to me.

I grew up in a city, my "country boy" is all self taught, the hard way. By actually seeing what has to be done, then figuring out how to do it.
Our property when we bought it was planted pines, part of a tree farm. Nothing but trees and undergrowth. I cleared it, built sheds and stables, put in chicken coops, built raised beds in the garden to help my disabled wife do her thing.
Completely fenced and gated the property. Then cross fenced and even more gates, so the horses could be moved around to different sections. More fencing to protect the chickens.
All with hand tools, not even a cordless drill. After about my 1,000th fence post I did buy a one man power auger. Praise the Lord!! (I still have my post hole digger, though)

9 out of 10 twenty or thirty year olds today could not do what I do. Not bragging, just being truthful.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Up until 2 weeks ago, I'd never heard of a Derecho but, my preps were good to go. We have a generator that kept the sump pump, refrigerator, and deep freeze going. I had 3x5 gallons of gas cans filled. We keep our cars always above half tank. We have a Propane grill with 2 tanks and a 2 burner multi fuel Coleman camp stove. Flashlights and extra batteries. Food storage for at least 1 year. 
Need to add solar and battery/inverter still.
But my wife didn't have me there and she handled it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Societal breakdown caused by a financial collapse exacerbated by bad actors messing with the grid via cyber warfare.

Godspeed


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I used to prep, but don't anymore.

I have a good coat for winter and it is enough. :vs_closedeyes:
Must I fear what others fear? Ridiculous!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Technically I'm not a prepper.....but was raised with old school parents that grew up during the Great Depression. Dad was lucky & didn't know want. Ma was not so lucky & didn't know plenty. Then she was later raised on a farm and from it all, learned the skills for gardening, canning, animal husbandry, cooking from scratch, and making little become much...nutrition was second to a full belly if necessary, though she could still make a 3 or more course meal from very few ingredients. I learned alot from her in those regards. Some things I can't do as well as she did, but other things I've improved upon and took it further. 

Having what I need, when and if I need it, is not an event. It's a lifestyle so ingrained that I wouldn't know how NOT to do it. 

Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without........that's my motto


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am probably more then covered in terms of storage for me, myself, and I. Lately with the incoming chaos that is surely to get worse, I have been thinking more tactically. An army of one has to sleep sometime.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I prep for a 2 year blizzard..... one would be nice right about now... that prep covers me for most of the rest.


This made me chuckle out loud


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Many moons ago, I started when it looked like things could go sideways in the country I was working in. Murder of a President. Military jockeying for power. Civil Unrest. Since coming back to the States over 30 years ago, it just seems that anything that could go wrong has and will continue.


----------

